# Treatibles



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good to know about these. I keep these tips in mind now that my Chance is in his senior years.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely that you have found something that works for him. I don't need them yet as they are young but good to know about this.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

The testimonials about this product are impressive. Chumlee isn't quite there yet, thank goodness, but my sister's Chocolate Lab is very lame. I will pick some up for her, although they are a bit difficult to find near me. May have to order online.

So very glad they are helping dear Chance. 

Do you give him the recommended dose for his size or are they effective at a bit smaller dose? (Just thinking of the crazy amounts of food recommended on some dog food bags versus the actual amount the dog should eat, if that makes sense  )

Thanks for posting this! The pet food store where I buy Chum's food carries high end products and she had never heard of these. She was very excited and plans to look into carrying them.


----------

